# Unzan stone layouts in nanos?



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm planning to build a 30cm cube aquarium perhaps in the next month or so. I haven't quite figured out what kind of layout I'm going for, but I certainly want to use stone.

When I first came across Unzan stone at AFA, I thought to myself "what the hell did Amano create now?" I thought it looked silly!


Then I saw this 




And I fell completely in love with it. 

Which got me thinking, can Unzan stone work in a nano sized aquarium?

There are very, very few layouts on this site that have used it, and I'm really disappointed at how they have turned out.

I was thinking using one medium sized one and one small sized one... I really don't know.


Anyone think Unzan stone is hopeless in a 30cm cube? Am I being stupid? 


I'm attached to the idea of the 30cm cube already so I will not change my mind on that one unfortunately. One of my favorite tanks from years ago as a kid was my 20cm cube. I feel the 30cm is the big boy version of that haha.

Thanks for the input if there are any. This has been bothering me for weeks.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

imo they would look great in a nano. go with at least 3 (one med, two small?) then play with the hardscape intill your inter eye loves the layout.roud:


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

In a cube I would do one large stone and possibly one much smaller supporting stone for balance. Use golden section ratios, thirds tend to look too "tic tac toe" in a cube.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree, I think two is a good number, one large, one small. I think 3 would be too much in a cube?

I have learned that there is a return policy on rocks as long as they are clean when I return them from AFA, so I think I may try to buy more than I need and play around with them. I will post updates when I get the tank! Might be next week or so haha.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

I went with a single Unzan stone with my mini m.


----------

